# Klient Jabbera

## Yatmai

Skosztowałem ostatnio Jabbera. Na początku było ciężko się wbić w całkiem nową sieć, ale jakoś się udało (btw thx dla Poe i Yogi'ego  :Wink:  ). Troche mało znajomków, ale odpaliłem transport gadu, namówiłem parę osób na jabbera i nie jest tak źle. Teraz sobie klacham w najlepsze na jid.pl i z dumą widzę jak co chwila wylatują serwery gadu  :Wink: 

Generalnie sam jabber mi się spodobał, problem mam z klientem. Pidgin jest na gtk i ma mało opcji do przegrzebania, Psi wygląda już lepiej, ale porównując go do takiego Kadu, to też ma strasznie biednie w opcjach. Myślałem też nad mcabberem, ale to może jak poznam lepiej samego jabbera  :Wink: 

Możecie mi coś zasugerować czego sami używacie, albo co by warto jeszcze spróbować ?  :Smile: 

----------

## pancurski

Osobiście używam Gajim. Nie bawiłem sie w żadne konfiguracje itd, zainstalowalem go razem z psi i pidginem, żeby porównac wyglad. Został własnie Gajim, najlepiej mi podpasował.

----------

## manwe_

Część powtórzę, ale moje doświadczenie z komunikatorami wygląda tak:

- Gajim - tylko XMPP - używam aktualnie, mały, ładny | na gtk [to to samo  :Wink: ], mocno konfigurowalny - najlepsze co do tej pory znalazłem

- Gaim - multi - spory, nie udało mi się go dopasować do swoich minimalistycznych poglądów na GUI, ale spisuje się całkiem ok

- Kopete - multi - dobry dla ludzi z KDE, sporo pluginów, ciężkawy jak każdy program K*

- Pidgin - multi - dość fajny, pluginów trochę jest, ale brakuje mu niektórych podstawowych opcji, czasem niestabilny, na plus jeszcze zintegrowany z nim IM pod konsolę [finch] - dobry konkurent dla ekg2

- ek2 - multi - co tu dużo mówić  :Wink: 

- Psi - XMPP - protokół obsługuje świetnie, ale jest dość spartański

- Kadu - nie miałem za dużo styczności, ale taki zbyt Psi-owaty imho, czasem podobnie niestabilny jak Pidgin [przynajmniej u mnie]

----------

## SlashBeast

Sprytny jest tkabber.

Swoją drogą gaim == pidgin.

----------

## Zwierzak

Do psi (w wersjach 0.10) można doinstalowywać jeszcze extrasy. Pewnego czasu gentoo-wersja była jedną z najlepszych modyfikacji tego programu.

----------

## Yatmai

Tak je testuje po kolei i wszystkie mają jeden drobiazg, który mnie wk..... niesamowicie. W Kadu było sortowanie kontaktów na zasadzie, u góry wszyscy dostępni i zaraz wracam w porządku alfabetycznym, a pod nimi niedostępni/niewidoczni w porządku alfabetycznym. A tutaj są najpierw dostępni, potem away, potem niedostępni. I jak szukam kogoś, to muszę przeszukać de facto 2 listy (dostępni i away) zamiast jak w Kadu jednej.

Zdawało by się drobiazg, ale kurde nie umiem się doszukać takiej opcji  :Sad: 

A tak btw. nie mogę zassać ekg2 od dłuższego czasu (szczerze to był pierwszy klient jabbera o którym pomyślałem startując do tego protokołu  :Wink:  ), czy Wam też nie odpowiada dev.null.pl ?

----------

## manwe_

Też nie odpowiada*. Co do takich pierdół jak sortowanie - znasz python'a? Gajim jest w nim napisany. Znalezienie i lekka modyfikacja funkcji sortującej kontakty nie powinna być problemem  :Smile:  I nie musisz się pieprzyć z kompilacją, czy szukaniem błędu na oślep.

* Jakiś problem wokół łączy uczelnianych [krakowskich] jest - straszny packet loss. Inne serwery również nie odpowiadają... Nie chce mi się tego śledzić, ale może jedno ma z drugim coś wspólnego.

----------

## SlashBeast

Psi 0.11-svn mi wystarcza - nawet aspella ma.  :Razz: 

----------

## manwe_

O, aspell'a pominąłem w swojej liście walet i zad. Na pewno mają go Gajim, Kopete i Pidgin. Nie ma ekg2  :Wink:  A reszta - nie wiem.

----------

## no4b

Kadu ma.

----------

## Yatmai

A Kadu wspiera jabbera ??

----------

## lazy_bum

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> O, aspell'a pominąłem w swojej liście walet i zad. Na pewno mają go Gajim, Kopete i Pidgin. Nie ma ekg2 ;) A reszta - nie wiem.

 

ekg2 ma. <-:

----------

## Yatmai

Tak sprawdzam dalej, Kopete ma fajne funkcje, choć przypomina stare Kadu 0.4.0 jeszcze bez dodatkowych wtyczek....

Jak to jest że tak popularny (ponoć 50-60 mln użyszkodników) protokół nie dorobił się jeszcze potężnego klienta na miarę Kadu ??

----------

## lsdudi

no własnie tez nie mge sie przkonać do żadnego kienta jabbera mimo wszystko duzo bardziej wole kadu ;/

----------

## Belliash

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

> no własnie tez nie mge sie przkonać do żadnego kienta jabbera mimo wszystko duzo bardziej wole kadu ;/

 

otoz to.... i jak tu uzywac jabbera na linuksie jak ma sie przyzwyczajenia z kadu i zaden klient nie pasuje?   :Confused:   :Sad: 

----------

## Yatmai

W sumie Kadu to jedno, ale ekg też wymiata (a przynajmniej poza klikaniem linków ma wszystko czego mi trzeba). Niby jest ekg2 ale jest strasznie pogmatwane, walczyłem z nim wczoraj godzinę, udało mi się połączyć z jabberem, po chwili zaczęły się błędy z odświeżaniem, a na koniec mnie rozłączyło i przez kwadrans żaden inny klient się nie mógł połączyć.... Strasznie to przekombinowali  :Sad: 

----------

## no4b

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> A Kadu wspiera jabbera ??

 

Jest jakiś moduł, niby działa, ale to bardziej developerka niż końcowy produkt.

----------

## Dagger

Od tworcow OpenFire polecam Spark. Ma kilka przydatnych funkcji.

----------

## Belliash

LAPEK Settings # emerge spark

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies -

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "spark".

----------

## Dagger

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=194693

----------

## sebas86

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> Tak je testuje po kolei i wszystkie mają jeden drobiazg, który mnie wk..... niesamowicie. W Kadu było sortowanie kontaktów na zasadzie, u góry wszyscy dostępni i zaraz wracam w porządku alfabetycznym, a pod nimi niedostępni/niewidoczni w porządku alfabetycznym. A tutaj są najpierw dostępni, potem away, potem niedostępni. I jak szukam kogoś, to muszę przeszukać de facto 2 listy (dostępni i away) zamiast jak w Kadu jednej.

 

W Pidginie możesz to ustawić, dodatkowe zalety: multikomunikator + sprawdzanie pisowni + rozmowy w zakładkach + wtyczki (np. LaTeX).

----------

## SlashBeast

Jeszcze jest... JabberFS.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lsdudi

 *Dagger wrote:*   

> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=194693

 

a w którymś overlayu jest?? 

Sorry wiem leniwy jestem  :Smile: 

----------

## manwe_

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Jeszcze jest... JabberFS. 

 

Hahaha, genialne  :Very Happy:  Everything is a file  :Wink:  Skąd pobrać źródła? Strona http://www.lsc.ic.unicamp.br/~samuel.goto/jabberfs/jabberfs.html nie żyje, a na sourceforge CVS pusty.

----------

## Zwierzak

W końcu jabber zgodny z POSIX  :Wink: 

----------

## Dagger

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

>  *Dagger wrote:*   https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=194693 
> 
> a w którymś overlayu jest?? 
> 
> Sorry wiem leniwy jestem 

 

Coz z tego co wiem, co tylko w moim lokalnym:p lol ja tez jestem leniwy

----------

## quosek

ja tam uzywam psi:

1) o ile dobrze pamietam tworca psi to tworca specyfikacji

2) psi ma super funkcje - szyfrowanie gnupg

3) ogolnie calkiem fajny wyglad i stabilnosc, moze nie ma wodotryskow, ale ....

----------

## manwe_

Nie no... zlitujcie się, nikt nie ma źródeł JabberFS na dysku?   :Confused: 

----------

## Belliash

Spark jest w javie zrobiony?  :Neutral: 

----------

## Dagger

obecnie tak, ale musze przyznac, ze jak na Jave to dziala szybko, natomiast nowa wersja prawdopodobnie bedzie juz na Adobe AIR.

----------

## Belliash

cd /opt/spark

./Spark 

i mam:

ls: cannot access /opt/spark/lib/windows: No such file or directory

java: xcb_xlib.c:50: xcb_xlib_unlock: Assertion `c->xlib.lock' failed.

./Spark: line 301:  6379 Aborted                 "$app_java_home/bin/java" -client -Dinstall4j.jvmDir="$app_java_home" -Dexe4j.moduleName="$prg_dir/$progname" "-Dappdir=$prg_dir/" -Dsun.java2d.noddraw=true "-Djava.library.path=$prg_dir/\lib\windows" $INSTALL4J_ADD_VM_PARAMS -classpath "$local_classpath" com.install4j.runtime.Launcher launch org.jivesoftware.launcher.Startup true false "$prg_dir/logs/error.log" "$prg_dir/logs/output.log" true true false "" true true 0 0 "" 20 20 "Arial" "0,0,0" 8 500 "version 2.5.7" 20 40 "Arial" "0,0,0" 8 500 -1 "$@"

./starter

i mic sie nie dzieje...

Sooooooo.... Jak to to uruchomic?

----------

## univac^

Najlepszy jest Tkabber

Fajny jest jeszce wokjab ....

----------

## RAIH

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> O, aspell'a pominąłem w swojej liście walet i zad. Na pewno mają go Gajim, Kopete i Pidgin. Nie ma ekg2  A reszta - nie wiem.

 

ekg2 ma ! 

http://gentoo-portage.com/net-im/ekg2

polecam ekg2 jeden klient odpalasz sobie kilka sesji.....irc,jabber,gadu,tlen  

nie trzeba miec konta na serwerze z transportem gg 

odpalasz gg jako 2 sesje ......

(Chociaz lepiej chyba transport bo szyfrowane polonczenie )

Po co odpalać 4 komunikatory jak mozna 1 ekg2 !

mozna odpalic z flaga "gtk" ale narazie slabo to wyglada przynajmniej jak dla mnie 

nigdy zadnych problemow z polonczeniem nie mialem 

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> Niby jest ekg2 ale jest strasznie pogmatwane, walczyłem z nim wczoraj godzinę, udało mi się połączyć z jabberem, po chwili zaczęły się błędy z odświeżaniem, a na koniec mnie rozłączyło i przez kwadrans żaden inny klient się nie mógł połączyć.... Strasznie to przekombinowali 

 

Problemy moga wynikac ze zlej konfiguracji np "use_ssl  ssl_port"

----------

## psycepa

od poczatku przygody z jabberem tylko i wylacznie psi :]

chociaz szkoda ze 0.11 nie ma wersji -gentoo :]... czekamy az troll sie tym zajmie ?:]

----------

## timor

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> od poczatku przygody z jabberem tylko i wylacznie psi :]
> 
> chociaz szkoda ze 0.11 nie ma wersji -gentoo :]... czekamy az troll sie tym zajmie ?:]

 Od dawien dawna siedziałem na psi ale jego tempo rozwoju kładło konkurencję na łopatki... nawet gg się częściej aktualizuje... Wersja z łatkami (których potrzebuję) wywala transport gg i to mnie wnerwiało. 

W końcu skończyłem na gajim'ie (po chyba 4 latach siedzenia na psi). Na razie jestem zadowolony.

W stosunku do psi jest przyjemniejszy w użytkowaniu. W psi była genialna przeglądarka usług i na razie gajim pod tym względem wypada słabiej.

A! I co ważne to gajim podobnie jak psi obsługuje szyfrowanie przez gnupg, z którego namiętnie korzystam  :Wink: 

----------

## qermit

Ja używam PSI, to że jest wolno rozwijany mi nie przeszkadza. Ważniejsze jest to, że:

- nie zajmuje dużo miejsca na ekranie

- łatwo się w nim poruszać bez klawiatury

- da się prowadzić rozmowy

----------

## 165725

ja przez jakiś czas używałem psi, ale dużo rzeczy mi w nim pasowało i przeniosłem się na Gajima, używam do teraz. Główna wada psi to fatalna historia, w porównaniu Gajim ma chyba najlepszą historię jaką kiedykolwiek widziałem w komunikatorach  :Smile: 

----------

## manwe_

Trzyma ją w sqlite, dlatego też jest szybka. Dla przykładu wcześniej używałem kopete, który rozmowy trzymał w XML'u. Wczytanie ostatniego miesiąca rozmowy z jedną osobą zajmowało mu z pół minuty [100% cpu].

----------

## timor

 *kmadejski wrote:*   

> ja przez jakiś czas używałem psi, ale dużo rzeczy mi w nim pasowało i przeniosłem się na Gajima, używam do teraz. Główna wada psi to fatalna historia, w porównaniu Gajim ma chyba najlepszą historię jaką kiedykolwiek widziałem w komunikatorach 

 Nie przesadzajmy w komplementach, ale wyszukiwanie jest bardzo przydatne  :Wink: 

----------

## 165725

nie chodzi tylko o szybkość ale i o wygląd i poruszanie się po historii  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

No PSI jest fajne ale ubolewam nad tym, w jaki sposób prowadzi historię wiadomości. Gajim, fajny, ale wolny. Testowałem odporność PSI i Gajima na bomby poprostu wysyłałem w pętli wiadomosci o zabraniu autoryzacji z drugiego jida, o ile w PSI poprostu liczba nieodebranych zdarzeń podskakiwałą w górę to mogłem normlanie uzywac systemu. Za to jak gajim dostał takim dosem zasypał mi cały ekran okienkami z informacją o tym, iż zabrano mi autoryzacje. Nie wyrabiał z ich tworzeniem i po dostaniu ok. 2k takich zdarzeń komputer przestał odpowiadać, nie mogłem nawet zabić xów, przeskoczyć na inną konsolke czy cuś, nie mogłem nic robić.

----------

## 165725

to już szczegóły  :Smile: 

----------

## timor

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> No PSI jest fajne ale ubolewam nad tym, w jaki sposób prowadzi historię wiadomości. Gajim, fajny, ale wolny. Testowałem odporność PSI i Gajima na bomby poprostu wysyłałem w pętli wiadomosci o zabraniu autoryzacji z drugiego jida, o ile w PSI poprostu liczba nieodebranych zdarzeń podskakiwałą w górę to mogłem normlanie uzywac systemu. Za to jak gajim dostał takim dosem zasypał mi cały ekran okienkami z informacją o tym, iż zabrano mi autoryzacje. Nie wyrabiał z ich tworzeniem i po dostaniu ok. 2k takich zdarzeń komputer przestał odpowiadać, nie mogłem nawet zabić xów, przeskoczyć na inną konsolke czy cuś, nie mogłem nic robić.

 Jak już napisałeś coś takiego to możesz dorzucić do Gajim'a, że jak dostanie powiedzmy 100 takich wiadomości to blokuje kolejne i odpowiada takim atakiem  :Very Happy: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Od kiedy? Wiesz, testowałem to koło maja więć nie wiem, czy coś się nie zmieniło.

----------

## lsdudi

 *timor wrote:*   

> Jak już napisałeś coś takiego to możesz dorzucić do Gajim'a, że jak dostanie powiedzmy 100 takich wiadomości to blokuje kolejne i odpowiada takim atakiem 

 

i tak dostajesz kolejny możliwy atak DDOS

z 60 jidów robisz po 70 takich wiadomości

i dowidzenia panu  :Smile: 

----------

## Dagger

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> cd /opt/spark
> 
> ./Spark 
> 
> i mam:
> ...

 

java: xcb_xlib.c:50: xcb_xlib_unlock: Assertion `c->xlib.lock' failed.  - znany blad javy. 2 min z google'm i znajdziesz odpowiedz.

check HERE

----------

## Elwis

Używam pidgina i nie narzekam. Może też być gajim - też dobry, ale nie na mój podstarzały komp

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## rastman

jakieś nowości na rynku komunikatorów? Ktoś ma namiar na psi z lekką modyfikacją - np. chociazby statusy? A może jest już coś specjalnie pod gentoo?

----------

## dziadu

 *rastman wrote:*   

> jakieś nowości na rynku komunikatorów? Ktoś ma namiar na psi z lekką modyfikacją - np. chociazby statusy? A może jest już coś specjalnie pod gentoo?

 

Ja mam psi 0.12_rc1, zrobilem sobie ebuild dawno temu, nie jestem na biezaco ale pewnie sa juz nowsze wersje dostepne. U mnie dziala bez zadnych problemow. I statusy sa oczywiście.

----------

## rastman

Ktoś ma ebuilda?

----------

## dziadu

Plik: /usr/local/portage/net-im/psi-0.12_rc2

```
# Copyright 1999-2008 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-im/psi/psi-0.12_rc1.ebuild,v 1.4 2008/03/11 21:02:16 genstef Exp $

inherit eutils qt4 multilib

DESCRIPTION="QT 4.x Jabber Client, with Licq-like interface"

HOMEPAGE="http://psi-im.org/"

SRC_URI="http://downloads.sourceforge.net/${PN}/${PN}-0.12-RC2.tar.bz2"

IUSE="crypt doc kernel_linux spell ssl xscreensaver"

SLOT="0"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~x86"

RESTRICT="test"

COMMON_DEPEND="$(qt4_min_version 4.2.3)

        =app-crypt/qca-2*

        spell? ( app-text/aspell )

        xscreensaver? ( x11-libs/libXScrnSaver )"

DEPEND="${COMMON_DEPEND}

        doc? ( app-doc/doxygen )"

RDEPEND="${COMMON_DEPEND}

        crypt? ( >=app-crypt/qca-gnupg-2.0.0_beta2 )

        ssl? ( >=app-crypt/qca-ossl-2.0.0_beta2 )"

QT4_BUILT_WITH_USE_CHECK="qt3support png"

src_unpack() {

        unpack ${A}

        cd ${S}.//

        mv psi-0.12-RC2 psi-0.12_rc2

        cd ${S}

}

src_compile() {

        # disable growl as it is a mac osx extension only

        local myconf="--prefix=/usr --qtdir=/usr"

        myconf="${myconf} --disable-growl --disable-bundled-qca"

        use kernel_linux || myconf="${myconf} --disable-dnotify"

        use spell || myconf="${myconf} --disable-aspell"

        use xscreensaver || myconf="${myconf} --disable-xss"

        # cannot use econf because of non-standard configure script

        ./configure ${myconf} || die "configure failed"

        eqmake4 ${PN}.pro

        SUBLIBS="-L/usr/${get_libdir}/qca2" emake || die "emake failed"

        if use doc; then

                cd doc

                make api_public || die "make api_public failed"

        fi

}

src_install() {

        emake INSTALL_ROOT="${D}" install || die "emake install failed"

        # this way the docs will be installed in the standard gentoo dir

        newdoc iconsets/roster/README README.roster

        newdoc iconsets/system/README README.system

        newdoc certs/README README.certs

        dodoc README

        if use doc; then

                cd doc

                dohtml -r api || die "dohtml failed"

        fi

}

```

Jakbys chciał dla rc1 to trzeba zamienić trzy "dwójki" na "jedynki" w treści ebuilda.

----------

## SlashBeast

```
jinchuuriki ~ # cat /root/overlays/foo/net-im/psi/psi-9999.ebuild

# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

inherit eutils subversion

ESVN_REPO_URI="http://svn.psi-im.org/psi/trunk"

DESCRIPTION="Psi - svn source"

HOMEPAGE="http://psi-im.org"

LICENSE="GPL"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~amd64 x86 amd64"

DEPEND=">=x11-libs/qt-4.2"

RDEPEND=">=x11-libs/qt-4.2"

src_compile() {

./configure --qtdir=/usr --prefix=/usr --disable-aspell || die "econf failed"

emake || die "emake failed"

}

src_install() {

emake INSTALL_ROOT="${D}" install || die "emake install failed"

for i in roster system emoticons; do

newdoc ${S}/iconsets/${i}/README README.${i}

done;

newdoc certs/README README.certs

dodoc ChangeLog README TODO

}

```

to ja dodam do svnowego psi, nie pamiętam gdzie go znalazłem. Ręcznie wyłączyłem w ebuildzie aspella.

----------

## rastman

a obsluga statusu niewidoczny?

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie ma w specyfikacji xmpp invisible! Ale masz privacylist który pozwala Ci np. nie wysylać statusu do wszystkich/wybranych więc dla nich jestes niewidoczny.

----------

## rastman

tak tak, moge do transportu powlac iv, no ale..  :Smile:  Myślalem, ze mozna ktorys ze stanow jabbera zgrac tak, by na gg wlaczal wlasnie ta niewidocznosc.

----------

